# VOTING Thread - Graphics Contest #8 - Bumper



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow we had a lot of entries this time!

OK... the voting will run for 7 days ending at 8.30am EDT on May 20th.

The page may take a while to load, so wait and see all the entries before voting.

Here is the Original:









Entry #1:










Entry #2:










Entry #3:










Entry #4:










Entry #5:










Entry #6:










Entry #7:










Entry #8:










Entry #9:










Entry #10:










Entry #11:










Entry #12:










Entry #13:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I voted for entry 2. I love all of the pictures, though.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Not long left!

There is still a few people out there that have not voted


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

There is still some voting time left!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

And the winner is: Clarissa


----------

